# Wireless connection dropping constantly



## Badblue (Feb 24, 2007)

Sorry if this is the wrong forum, but I'm not 100% sure where this need to go, as it could be an issue with a few things.

I'm running Windows XP SP1, AMD Athalon 1.10ghz, 256 Ram, and a D-Link Airplus G DWL-G510.

The issue: Last week my connection began dropping every ten minutes or so. It was previously working for about 2-3 months. I have 2 routers in my house, my router is a 2-Wire router/modem from Telus (I don't have the model number at the moment, if needed I'll get it), my Roomate has a Linksys router (again, model number unknonw at the moment).

My default wireless connection is to my 2-Wire gateway, and I can connect, and the connection says its "Very good", but after 10 minutes or so, the connection drops and the little pop-up says "More the one wireless network is avalible" and I'm able to reconect to my router with out an issue til it drops again.
It does not automaticly reconnect after the connection drops.

Now if I got into "Veiw avalible wireless networks" and uncheck "Allow windows to configure my wireless settings" my connections drops and reconnects right away, how ever, I'm not able to ping the router at all, even though I'm told I'm connected. And the "connection" does not drop at all.

I am able to connect my roommates Linksys router, but I'm not able to ping the router, or access the internet. 

Now I think I've narrowed down what the issue is, I've done an ipconfig with "Allow windows to configure my wireless settings" checked and unchecked, and each time I get a diffrent subnet mask, when connecting to my 2-wire gateway.

I have removed the network drivers, reinstalled the latest versions, reset my ip stack, (I can connect without an issue to the router via ethernet cable), I've also tried setting the ip adress the driver has set to what the routers subnet is, but without success. 

My next steps are going to be a system restore, reseating the wifi card, safe mode with networking, and purchasing a newer/better wifi card.

Any advise with this issue would appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First stop, install SP2. SP2 fixed a bunch of issues with wireless networking, and is mandatory for reliable operation. The system restore is also a good idea, but by all means get SP2.


----------



## Badblue (Feb 24, 2007)

I will be giving that a try. I'm hoping that it works.


----------



## Badblue (Feb 24, 2007)

Getting SP2 seems to a bit of a pain, what with the lack of a internet connection that lasts long enough to download it.

I did relise there was one thing I forgot to check. The Event veiwer...

This is what I'm getting when the connection drops:

"The system detected that network adapter \DEVICE\TCPIP_{DAB49EA7-AD57-4AC4-8CF7-CBA15D8A1EEB} was connected to the network, and has initiated normal operation over the network adapter."

"The system detected that network adapter \DEVICE\TCPIP_{DAB49EA7-AD57-4AC4-8CF7-CBA15D8A1EEB} was disconnected from the network, and the adapter's network configuration has been released. If the network adapter was not disconnected, this may indicate that it has malfunctioned. Please contact your vendor for updated drivers.
"

"The browser has forced an election on network \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{DAB49EA7-AD57-4AC4-8CF7-CBA15D8A1EEB} because a master browser was stopped."

"The master browser has received a server announcement from the computer NICOLE that believes that it is the master browser for the domain on transport NetBT_Tcpip_{DAB49EA7-AD57-4AC4-8C. The master browser is stopping or an election is being forced."


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Forget about the browsing issues, they're normal. Do you have WZC and a 3rd party wireless client running? That will cause all sorts of issues.

As far as getting SP2, try a wire try a wire to the router. :smile:


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

256 MB of RAM is really cutting it close on that machine.

I would go to Windows Update, choose Custom and see if there are any Hardware specific updates that relate to your wireless card. If so, download and install the hardware updates.

JamesO


----------

